# Is Godin Stove still in existence?



## gmdyke (Jan 18, 2017)

I see several threads about Godin wood/coal stoves here, but none after 2014. Googling 'godin stove' produces no company website or dealers in USA or Canada. Is this company still in existence?


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes, still alive.
http://www.godin.fr/
Looks like they are still sold in the UK, but maybe no longer in N. America?
https://www.woodstoves.co.uk/html/godin_stoves.html


----------



## gmdyke (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks. I guess they just don't have any dealers in North America. Pity.


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, no Peugeot/Citroen sales here either.


----------



## georgepds (Feb 8, 2017)

FWIIW, My friend heats with a petit Godin, his son in law just bought one in Spain he liked it so much


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Feb 10, 2017)

This brings back good memories for me, when we bought our house in 1989 it had a Godin wood/coal stove in it, the larger one about 3 feet tall, I cut my woodburning teeth on that stove! I only used wood in it, and it was a very good stove; I sold it when I actually won a stove in a raffle in 1992 at a local stove shop but it was junk, an Efel with a cat converter in it, used it one season, sold it and bought a Dovre Aurora in 1993 that I still use to this day.

But the Godin was cool, heated quickly, only drawback if there was one there was no glass to watch the fire, only a small piece of Mica on the bottom and all I saw were red coals!

I hope that stove is still in use somewhere.....


----------

